# RBP lifespan?



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

All the research I have done, it is still unclear to me what a red bellied piranha's lifespan is. I have read 8 years, and 10 years and some have said 20 years. My question is this---what is the correct lifespan of a RBP?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

under the right conditions they can live well over 20 years


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I would say there are many factors as to how long a fish will live... what it is fed, what size tank, how many water changes you are doing a week, the fishs' genetics and those are just to name a few. So there is really no tell tale age that a fish will live to.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> I would say there are many factors as to how long a fish will live... what it is fed, what size tank, how many water changes you are doing a week, the fishs' genetics and those are just to name a few. So there is really no tell tale age that a fish will live to.


I understand that, but I meant the average lifespan in captivity. Is there any documented info on that? Or is it all just word of mouth, like I seem to find? I was thinking you guys here would have the most concrete lifespan info on RBP's.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

im not sure of the exact life span but i have a friend who has one that is 10 years old now.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

With proper conditions it is not uncommon for them to live 15-20+ years.

Trystan


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

My oldest is going on 6 and a half now. I was told 20 plus years in captivity with the right conditions.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Is a 55 gallon tank ok for just one RBP? That's what I currently have him in--I know the bigger, the better, but I was thinking 55 gallon for 1 Piranha is ok--or am I wrong?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> All the research I have done, it is still unclear to me what a red bellied piranha's lifespan is. I have read 8 years, and 10 years and some have said 20 years. My question is this---what is the correct lifespan of a RBP?


if you keep it in good health with proper water ocnditions, hell live longer than you want, and one pygo natt, will not be fun and a 55 would be good for 1 p though


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

joey said:


> All the research I have done, it is still unclear to me what a red bellied piranha's lifespan is. I have read 8 years, and 10 years and some have said 20 years. My question is this---what is the correct lifespan of a RBP?


if you keep it in good health with proper water ocnditions, hell live longer than you want, and one pygo natt, will not be fun and a 55 would be good for 1 p though
[/quote]Well, the guy I got him from used to have 3 in a 125 gallon, two of them ate the other recently, now the one he gave me was starting to tear up the other, so they needed to be separated anyway. The one I got is the bad mutha of the bunch!!







Why do you say one Natt will not be fun? I think he is awesome! I hope he thrives, and lives a long long time!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hopefully he will, its just with pygos they shoal better and are more fun that way


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

joey said:


> hopefully he will, its just with pygos they shoal better and are more fun that way


I only have a 55 gallon tank--I can't shoal Red Bellies in that size tank. I don't have the money for a huge tank either


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

just enjoy keeping him


----------

